# Gun show finds



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Went to the gun show today to pickup some items,stripper clips for the SKS, and a spring for my Hi Power. No luck on the spring. But I did find some 8 mm A/P ammo! At a buck a shot this ain't plinking stuff! Got 50 rounds.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Cool. I haven't been to a gun show in a couple of years. You have whetted my appetite for GUNS!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm appalled! Surely you Neanderthals won't reduce this forum to horrid talks of guns and gun shows!

:glee::glee:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm appalled! Surely you Neanderthals won't reduce this forum to horrid talks of guns and gun shows!
> 
> :glee::glee:


Guns! Yuk! Gunshows! OMG! We all know you can buy fully automatic machineguns at gunshows without any I.D. and without filling out any paperwork. Gunshows are icky!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Guns! Yuk! Gunshows! OMG! We all know you can buy fully automatic machineguns at gunshows without any I.D. and without filling out any paperwork. Gunshows are icky!


Yes icky...plus the nuclear bomb loophole exists at gunshows and we all know every conservative Christian gun owner has nukes in their bunkers...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Seriously, the only thing I ever got at a gun show was an adrenaline rush when some dufus burned the hotdogs and set off the fire alarm. Way too many people and way too few exits. Sheesh!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Next thing you know some far right republican nazi will be discussing the uses of pikes. Let us just gush glowingly about the religion of peace and the alter of abortion to be worshiped at in the progressive church instead. But first, great snag with the ap ammo.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

The last gun show I went to I purchased 26 soft rifle cases for the ones that were without... 

I got sick of gun shows when all I saw was tasers, beef jerky (although I love beef jerky) and nazi paraphernalia.
Maybe I need to try them again... I have been looking for a nuclear bomb to stock in my bunker :rofl3:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gun show around here are not much more than over price flee market. Pay to get in , Pay to park. More crap to hang on a gun than guns. No deals on price. There are still the few junk dealers that have a table of old rough shape parts where you may find that One part you need.
Some do not allow open or CC , not getting any of my cash.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been seriously considering buying a gun at a gun show.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the local (Lubbock, TX) gun show. They have it every 3 months. Parking is free. Costs 5 bucks to get in, but NRA members get a dollar off. There is no CC but that ok. All guns are checked at the door and a tye wrap is put on the action. The gun prices are usually high but everyone is willing to deal. Always several tables with parts, grips, and other needed stuff. Some reloading stuff, but not too much flea market crap. I enjoy walking and looking at stuff I usually only read about.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Yes icky...plus the nuclear bomb loophole exists at gunshows and we all know every conservative Christian gun owner has nukes in their bunkers...


Well of course ... that's just common knowledge.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Went to one yesterday and picked up a few items. I'd did forget the buy more powder though...

... And a S&W 9mm followed me home. 

I hate when that happens. &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I gotta admit something.

I was in our local "big town" a few weekends ago and there was a gun show at the fairgrounds... and I didn't go.

The wife commented on the fact that we were taking "the long way" out of town and I commented "yes, you should be proud of me." She questioned "I'm always proud of you, but why this time in particular?" (She really does talk that way, btw)... I told her that if I went the short way, which goes past the fairgrounds, "I would see the signs for the gun show... and you know what that means... I'm saving us a few hundred by taking the long route..."

I don't need any more guns, or any more ammo. Really. I've cut back to a gun a month now, so I am weaning myself off of buying them by the case... I've even gotten rid of a few that I wasn't using/didn't like... yeah, I know, shocking, right?

My goal for next year is to cut back to one gun every two months, instead of one a month. If I can pull that off, I will be proud and impressed.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I went to a gun show this past Saturday, I was looking for a "Full-Auto" bullet button for my AR-10 .308, no luck. No deals on guns either, all overpriced and didn't see any sold in the 3 hours I was there.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Last deal I got at a gun show was my SKS back in the 90's. Should have jumped on the Mosin's that they had 3 years ago, now I just hate to pay twice or more what they a few years ago.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I went to the Bill Goodmans Gun and Knife show in Nashville. It used to be three buildings with Military Surplus busting at the seams. Now one building full of leather goods, trinkets, jerky, pork rinds and ever so often some type of brand new handgun or old sporting rifle. No thanks. I got a decenet deal on some corrosive Ulynovsk X39 but that was it. There was a guy selling Romanian AK mags for 30.00 each and actually selling them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The past two gun shows I attended were mere shells of what they were in the 90's. Way better selection though than what csi-tech has encountered though.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I picked up a M1 Garand Type 2 National Match from a dealer that didnt know what he had for less than a 1000.00 had it appraised at 4500.00 alson picked up a Parker SxS shotgun for 200.00 that appraised at nearly 8000.00 the deals are there if you look for em


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I picked up a M1 Garand Type 2 National Match from a dealer that didnt know what he had for less than a 1000.00 had it appraised at 4500.00 alson picked up a Parker SxS shotgun for 200.00 that appraised at nearly 8000.00 the deals are there if you look for em


My best two gun show finds ever


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Saw some pre-ban USGI M14 mags quite a few years back. Some Lake City 308 recently. 

I still enjoy getting some jerky and bumper stickers. My NO-Bama needs to be replaced with an H-Beast.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Gunshow in Mobile, Al this weekend. IMO it was the worst show in 8 years, don't waste your time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Three weeks ago I went to a local show that started back up again, first show for me in 2 years, gave the OK to a friend to buy a mint US CAL.30 M2 Carbine.
My kid is working the show at the Big E in Springfield today and tomorrow.
They are the largest dealer at the show.
There is nothing I want or need at them, plus most crap is overpriced including the ammo.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Most of the ammo I saw was overpriced. Looks like they went to Walmart and bought then marked it up......bunch of clowns is what they are that are more concerned with socializing between each other than conducting business.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I used to enjoy gun shows, but now they are more interested in capitalizing financially on the "new crowd" who over pay. That ain't me.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Why does a guy think he can go to Walmart and buy some ammo then rent a table at a gunshow and sell it for double ? 

They must think that's a legit business.......lol ! That's a hobby !


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I never stick it to anybody. If I got a great deal on something I pass along the favor. Even people I don't know have gotten some great deals from me. Even on Ebay.


----------

